# 4 spd reverse switch questions



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

i have a 69 gto 4 speed and i dont know how the reverse switch works or what im missing. how is the switch set off and where does it go? pictures would really help. thank you


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't have a scanner, but the transmission detail for the 69 is on page 293 of the GTO resto guide by Zazarine. I believe the backup light switch (if that's what you mean) is mounted on the transmission?


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

yes the reverse lamp switch. its not on my transmission. i have a spare m22 with the switch on the trans but my m21 has no switch on it. i think its related to the "neutralizer switch" some how. i have the 'pontiac restoration guide 64-72' and i cant find anything about it in the book for the 69 4 spd.


----------



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

I also have a 69 4 speed with no reverse switch,my buddy told me they have complicated linkage that ran up into the steering column and the switch is in the column as in an automatic.mine is missing all that of course.you should see the tab under the hood on the base of the column where the rod is supposed to be


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah i see it. my dad was trying to tell me it was related but i didnt see how that was posible. so did you find another way to hook up the reverse switch? i saw a picture for a camaro with an m21 and it had an electric switch that was set off by the shifters movement.


----------



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

yes that is the plan we just need to find a switch that will be rugged enough to withstand the beating from the linkage. if i get a part number i'll let ya know.


----------

